# Fehlermeldung bei BlueJ



## brypa (17. Okt 2021)

Immer, wenn ich BlueJ starte, kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung



Ich habe bereits die Windows Firewall ausgeschaltet. Könnte das immer noch an einer Firewall liegen? Gibt es irgendwie ein Programm, mit der man sich alle Firewalls des Computers anzeigen lassen kann? Oder an was könnte das noch liegen? Kann man trotz der Fehlermeldung BlueJ benutzen oder funktioniert das nicht. Ich würde BlueJ vielleicht sowieso nicht so oft verwenden, aber ich frage mich ob BlueJ einem Anfänger etwas bringen kann. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## M.L. (17. Okt 2021)

Von der Firewall mal abgesehen ( https://bluej.org/faq.html#faq_What..._a_virtual_machine__VM__to_execute_projects__ ): "(..) Another possible cause of this problem when running on Windows is that characters in the path to your project (including the project name) are not representable in the system character set. This often occurs when you use accented characters (or non-English characters) in your project path, and is actually due to a Java bug. In this case the easiest solution is to rename/move your projects to a location without the troublesome characters. (..)"


----------



## Robertop (18. Okt 2021)

Probier mal, ob das auch Auftritt, wenn du das BlueJ Projekt nicht, wie Standardmäßig, in deinem Benutzerordner anlegst, sondern in einem anderen, leichter erreichbaren Ordner, z.B. "C:\Projekte\aufgabe1", oder so.


----------

